# Omnipod - any thoughts?



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm sure it's not available over here, but I found this interesting - especially given that so many people seem to have problems with bubbles and bent tubing. Maybe one day they'll all be made like this?

http://www.myomnipod.com/about-omnipod/see-how-it-works/


----------



## tracey w (Nov 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm sure it's not available over here, but I found this interesting - especially given that so many people seem to have problems with bubbles and bent tubing. Maybe one day they'll all be made like this?
> 
> http://www.myomnipod.com/about-omnipod/see-how-it-works/



yes interesting northener, i have seen and discussed this with my pump nurse. She feels sure something like this would never pass nice guidlines or get a license over here and i can see her point. She has travelled extensively in the US for conferences etc and seems pretty clued up on them. I think they look good though!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi 

The Omnipod is quite big as in it sticks out a long way so no good for a woman with tight clothing or a child.

However watch this space.   The next pump that Medtronic are bringing out is the patch pump.   Tubeless and I imagine a hand held device thing.   It is supposed to be much smaller than the Omnipod and I'm hoping it will be out by the time Jessica needs a new pump which is next December.

We are all waiting with bated breath for it.


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

Adrienne, how often do you get a new pump?


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> Adrienne, how often do you get a new pump?



Every 4 years for us.   I imagine that should be the same for everyone.   I thought it was 5 but our team said no it was 4 so that is next December for us.


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Every 4 years for us.   I imagine that should be the same for everyone.   I thought it was 5 but our team said no it was 4 so that is next December for us.



That's good.  I'm glad they don't leave you with old technology for years.


----------



## Viki (Nov 25, 2009)

Thats the same with me - i think the manufacturers warranty is 4 years so they replace it when it runs out. 

I saw on an american pumpers forum that there have been loads of problems with the omnipod, with the adhesive and some of the internal mechanisms.

Theyre getting there but i think the omnipod isnt much more than a prototype at the mo.

I still want the all singing all dancing one we saw a while a go!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 27, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Hi
> 
> The Omnipod is quite big as in it sticks out a long way so no good for a woman with tight clothing or a child.
> 
> ...




Thats really interesting- I wonder what it looks like?!

Ive seen a lot about the omnipod and although it looks good on the site when you see it on that Zac Effrons arm its massive! Its not very feminine. Ive heard as well the technology isnt particually fine tuned as yet.

Viki- I agree, Im hanging on for that iphone type thing! Want one!


----------



## shiv (Nov 27, 2009)

most of what i know about the omnipod is that that damn jonas boy wears one.


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 27, 2009)

Viki will you get the Ping as an upgrade if it comes over here?

I was told I get a new model every three years, but I shall be on my 3rd pump next month anyway, what the hell!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 27, 2009)

shiv said:


> most of what i know about the omnipod is that that damn jonas boy wears one.



Yes! I got it wrong, not Zac Effron, blooming Jonas boy whats his chops. I stand corrected, thanks Shiv!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 27, 2009)

You cannot mix up Zac Efron with Nick Jonas.  Zac Efron is gorgeous and now over 20 so old enough to fancy


----------



## Viki (Nov 30, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Viki will you get the Ping as an upgrade if it comes over here?



God knows, probably. I really like animas so ill probably at least stay with them until something suitably more amazing comes out.

Im hoping that in 3.5yrs theyll have been able to come up with something smaller. Wishful thinking perhaps?


----------



## treasure_ireland (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone have the omnipod?

My DNS has just applied for funding for me, iv struggled to find anyone from the UK that has it, would be interesting to hear what people say.


----------

